

The Most Important Component Of Evolution Is Death - thewarrior
http://clairehu.com/2014/02/18/the-most-important-component-of-evolution-is-death/

======
zan2434
In the grand scheme of things, our lives are just frames of recognizability to
one another, and we live on as the information that transformed via us
forever. The cycle of innovation, and thereby of technical debt in software,
seems to just be one where we either oscillate between caring about quality vs
caring about innovation with a frequency proportional to how quickly we can
communicate or a static power distribution of the same dichotomy. Either way,
the lines we draw and the lengths of frames for when ideas, people, and
companies "die" are all just emergent phenomena of the way we think, and
pretty arbitrary in the grand scheme of things, don't ya think?

